# hypo motley jungle het lipstick to lipstick sunglow boa



## a&j (Jan 7, 2012)

hi, does anyone know what will be produced and from a hypo motley jungle 100% het lipstick to a lipstick sunglow boa? also both have a tail stripe


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

RepCare - Genetic Calculator 

graeme


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

a&j said:


> hi, does anyone know what will be produced and from a hypo motley jungle 100% het lipstick to a lipstick sunglow boa? also both have a tail stripe


i think im right but if not someone will put it right
100% het albino
albino
hypo het albino
motley het albino
jungle het albino
super hypo het albino
hypo jungle het albino
super hypo jungle het albino
and the 6 above as albinos ie sunglow albino motley albino jungle and so on i think im right in saying you carnt get a hypo motley when breeding one to another boa as one rules out the other so you get motleys and hypos but no hypo motleys



GAD58Y said:


> RepCare - Genetic Calculator
> 
> graeme


thats a corn calculator not boas


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

lee anderson said:


> i think im right but if not someone will put it right
> 100% het albino
> albino
> hypo het albino
> ...


From what I have gleaned off various forums, mating a hypo motley boa to a normal usually produces hypos and motleys, but rarely a hypo motley or a normal pops up. The cause is undetermined. However, both parents in a hypo motley jungle 100% het lipstick x lipstick sunglow boa mating have the hypo gene. So this mating can produce hypo motley boas.

Albino is a single mutant gene, but the lipstick version seems to have additional polygenic factors. Which means that two snakes out of a lipstick line could produce albinos, but some of those albinos might not be lipstick albinos. But the chances of lipstick albino babies from two snakes out of lipstick albino lines are better than from any other albinos.

The tail stripe could be polygenic or environmental. The breeding outcome cannot be predicted.


RepCare - Genetic Calculator 
English language users click on the UK flag to get the English version. The default species is the corn snake. Pull down the species select menu to go to other species, including boa constrictors.


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

paulh said:


> From what I have gleaned off various forums, mating a hypo motley boa to a normal usually produces hypos and motleys, but rarely a hypo motley or a normal pops up. The cause is undetermined. However, both parents in a hypo motley jungle 100% het lipstick x lipstick sunglow boa mating have the hypo gene. So this mating can produce hypo motley boas.
> 
> Albino is a single mutant gene, but the lipstick version seems to have additional polygenic factors. Which means that two snakes out of a lipstick line could produce albinos, but some of those albinos might not be lipstick albinos. But the chances of lipstick albino babies from two snakes out of lipstick albino lines are better than from any other albinos.
> 
> ...


and my bag Ive never seen the species bit in the corner


----------

